# New batch of SP



## Bobp (Feb 7, 2012)

I just started a new batch of Skeeter Pee..

changed it up some from the last.. started with 3 bottles of Real lemon and 2 1 1/2 gallon jugs of Old Orchard 100% juice blend it has Apple,Pear,Arona berry, Raspberry,Grape, strawberry, blue berry, & blackberry juice..WHEW & 1 lb red rasins chopped
too much sugar?? SG 1.110 the juice and rasins maybe??
after my last Hs2 experience.. i added the full amount of nutrient and energizer, and a bit of pectic enzyme..aerated it with a mixer using wisk attatchment..put my copper pipe in it and left it.. been 3 days now..
started my slurry culture with EC118... was going well when i went to bed.. dead in the AM.. dang it.. all i had on hand was Montcret so another culture started.. and at the 24 hour mark i pitched it.. 
it is going insane... you can hear it from 25 ft away.. i am stirring twice a day and letting it run.. my last batch was scary slow.. this is much better..


----------



## Bobp (Feb 9, 2012)

This batch appears to be doing well.. hit Sg1.40 today added the nutrient, and energizer.. and added another bottle of lemon juice.. whisked it and it was gassey got worried and put the copper pipe back in.. do you think this will cause problems?


----------



## robie (Feb 10, 2012)

Are you saying your SG is 1.400? That's sounds way too high!!!

I have never made SP, but,
your yeast will not be able to convert all that sugar; they will die first at about 1.25 or so, leaving the wine very, very sweet.

Did you mean 1.040 today? 

Maybe some of you SP makers can comment, because I don't know SP at all.


----------



## Bobp (Feb 10, 2012)

yes 1.040...and was @1.110 to start..too much pre sweetened juice i would say.. but it's dropping steadily..


----------



## Arne (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds like you are coming along nicely. Mite have a little extra ABV but S.P. can usually handle a bit more than usual. Mite have to let it age a little longer to help hide the alcohol. As long as your ferment is chugging along well, you most likely don't need the copper pipe. Your bad egg smell comes from the yeast struggling to ferment, not having quite enought nutrient, making them work too hard doing their job. Arne.


----------



## BigBend (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm missing something here. Whats up the the copper pipe thing???


----------



## Arne (Feb 12, 2012)

BigBend said:


> I'm missing something here. Whats up the the copper pipe thing???



Think he had a batch with the dreaded rotten egg smell. Copper helps get rid of it, but you don't need it if it doesn't have the oder. Arne.


----------



## Bobp (Feb 12, 2012)

YES I DID..have a batch with the dreaded H2S..and copper in the presense of asorbic acid is supposed to is supposed to cause the H2S compounds to bind up and remove the smell... 

Yes i am aware that slow fermentation is a cause.. but i thought i'd play on the safe side of the playground on this batch.. I was varying from the accepted recipe.. and just wanted to be safe.. Copper sulfate can be dangerous and could cause a haze.. but the copper pipe theory in the presence of asorbic acid will catch the H2S as it is formed, thus prforming a "prevenative" effect... which is simaler to the reasons ditellers use copper.. 

I re shine the copper pipe every time i stir the must..i was thinking of adding a copper scratch pad to the inside of the copper pipe.. more surface area that way..


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know the answer, just bringing up the idea for a smart somebody to answer or to suggest you do some research. Copper in low levels is probably good for you, but that is likely trace amounts. Excessive copper can cause health problems. 

Copper_toxicity


----------



## Bobp (Feb 14, 2012)

I read quite a bit on it.. it seems copper sulfate is poisonous after a point of no return... and apparently some of the big guys use it...in small controlled doses.. the copper pipe, or copper bright pad, method is not as effective from what i read, but is safe..it's as safe as using it to supply drinking water... which is common..

the sulpher bonds to the copper and you wash it off, and the H2S changes when the sulpher is relased and the H2 bonds with something else and falls into the lees..i'd have to look it up again.. 
I took the pipe out a couple of days ago... 

Racked into a secondary this eve... i think its in great shape.. it is down to SG 0.999


----------

